# clutch



## romeric (Jun 6, 2015)

What would be a good clutch for our GTO's if its bone stocked. need to change mine. what d you all recommend?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A full faced clutch like a Centerforce or a Monster 1. Don't get any puck style ones or you'll lose the drive-ability you're used to.


----------



## romeric (Jun 6, 2015)

Cool, what about a SPEC stage 1. Whould that be good too?


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

romeric said:


> Cool, what about a SPEC stage 1. Whould that be good too?


I have a Spec twin disc but wouldn't recommend it other than the pedal feels like stock. Very grabby when taking off and noisy. Centerforce has good rep but stiff pedal is what I've read about it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

My opinion of Spec is not very good. I had a Spec 3+, had nothing but trouble with it and no support from them. A "Stage 1" Centerforce, Monster or other brands should not be too stiff. To get high HP there are only 3 ways to do it, heavier PP springs, pucks/aggressive friction material or multiple disks. Stage 1 types are moderate HP and so usually don't have real heavy springs although they for the most part are higher HP than stock. It's not a cheap solution but I love my McLeod RST twin. I'ts rated for 700+ HP, is as light as stock and has soft engagement.


----------

